

Envy and Entrepreneurship - jordanmessina
http://justinmares.com/entrepreneurship-and-envy/

======
digitalWestie
I think not reading tech news is a good one.

I've felt a bit of envy when it comes to posts declaring how easily somebody
has cashed in. But at the end of the day it's usually because the work behind
the overnight success has been glossed over.

Until you read between the lines and understand the amount of work and "faking
it til you make it" behind the scenes that has gone on give tech news a
swerve.

